# most accurate .308 load...



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Would anyone be willing to share their recipes for .308win. The current ingredients that I have are 100pcs of winchester brass, and CCI rifle primers. I need to get bullets and powder which due to the holidays has been scarce. The rifle I have is a Remington 700 SPS Varmint. Thanks in advance.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most accurate for only punching paper or a hunting load?


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Varget and IMR 4064 gave me good results out of my .308 I had a while back. I'm a fan of the 168 gr A-max in the .308


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My daughter hunts with a 20" barreled .308 so I have a few light weight bullet loads if ya want them. 125gr and 130gr bullets mostly, although I might have a couple 150gr loads. I will have to look.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Varget is good, CFE is simply amazing. Check your barrel twist on the Varmint model, you might need to shoot smaller bullets.--------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never used CFE, is it considered an "extreme" powder like Varget?


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Does not say "extreme"on the can so I would assume it is not.------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Punching paper. I believe the twist is 1:12, 26 inch barrel. I am ready to finally sight this rifle in. 

Cheddar


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure like Varget in my .308. 

168gr Hornady Match bullet with 44gr Varget was a great load for me.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Even with handloading, it is hard to beat factory Federal Gold Medal Match with 168gr SMK.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

With the 1:12 don't be surprised if 150's shoot the best. 125 Nosler Ballistic tips will also probably shoot well at 3000+ fps.------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So who knows where to get some Varget powder or similar and premium bullets. Seems we still have a fear induced shortage thing going on. 

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> So who knows where to get some Varget powder or similar and premium bullets. Seems we still have a fear induced shortage thing going on.
> 
> Cheddar


http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32756351&cat=&lpid=&search=varget&ad_cid=2

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks DallanC. Its a bit of a jaunt for me. I will have to continue to be patient.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Thanks DallanC. Its a bit of a jaunt for me. I will have to continue to be patient.
> 
> Cheddar


Haha thats exactly why I havent bought it either. There is a guy in Springville that lists varget for sale from time to time on there as well. Varget is the only powder I've yet to find in stores. Big sporting goods chains (ie: cabelas) never seem to have any but stores like Cal-Ranch have been getting in alot of powders lately. I have 3/4 of a can of Varget left, getting low but still enough for my needs.

Varget I always felt was great for smaller calibers, never tried it in anything over a .243. You might want to also consider other options depending on availability. This thread has some interesting suggestions:

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22126

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Look at gunbot.com - you may be able to find some there... There is a hazmat fee that needs to be added. It's a fee added to each order so it's to your benefit to buy at least a few pounds or find some buddies to go in on it with you to make it worth it. Also, I've heard of others using ramshot TAC in the .308. 

Edit- the site doesn't seem to be working... Ammoseek.com is very similar as well.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

A little pricey, but this would last a while:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32974624&cat=655&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=11


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Ya, I saw that but too much for me. I was born a poor black child with no rhythm 

Cheddar


----------

